
Y Combinator IRC channel? - informer
I've been a member of many social bookmarking sites basically since their beginnings - and I've rarely seen discussion that is up to par with the quality of the Ycombinator comments section.<p>Is there already an IRC channel for Ycombinator? If not, then let's make one!
======
guruz
There is #startups on irc.freenode.net with some people from here hanging
there.

~~~
axod
For you continued convenience, simply sit back, click here, and enjoy:

[http://mibbit.com/?server=irc.freenode.net&channel=%23st...](http://mibbit.com/?server=irc.freenode.net&channel=%23startups)

</shameless type="plug">

~~~
skorgu
Ahem it's <plug type="shameless"> </plug>

~~~
tylermenezes
I think that could better be represented as <plug type="shameless" />

------
nirmal
There is also the chatterous room for HN at <http://www.chatterous.com/hnyc/>

------
josefresco
I don't think I can take another Hacker News time-sucking/addicting feature
now.

~~~
josefresco
132 members here: <http://friendfeed.com/rooms/newsyc>

